# 44l "White sands"



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

*44l ...whatever *

Hi

This is my new small tank, 9days after setup. This is tank only for shrimps (no fish).










64x30x23cm (about 25"x12"x9" 11.6gal)
Light: 1x18W Philips 965 (DIY)
Filteration: Hagen AC mini + Aquael FAN-mini
CO2: no
Fertilizer: no (maybe in future)
Plants: x-mass, lilaeopsis brasilensis, e.tennelus.

Well...i don't know that lilaeopsis and tenellus will be grow with this light (0.4W/l =0.65WPG) but i don't care really (this is small experiment /low-tech project).

There is over 100 cherry shrimps (8-13mm long  ) in this tank and I hope there will be a lot more in future (I have 3 females with eggs....3months after birth).

Here you can see my two tank project....but one, as you see, is still empty


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

Wow that shrimp tank looks great. Very good aquascaping as it flows well and just looks overall real good. Props.

What do you plan to do for the second tank? Thats definately a nice setup youve got there.

Andrew


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

That's a really nice tank with great potential. I mean just look at that piece of driftwood! Maybe some Anubias nana around the areas between the driftwood and the rocks would make it look more natural. And the rock work is ideal, but maybe it would look better without those stray pieces?

BTW, aren't you from Poland?


----------



## Pseuro (Aug 23, 2004)

Wow.. very inspirational..

I really liek the clean look, giving me lots of ideas 

Thumbs up from me


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I love :heart: your shrimp only tank, great job! A simple layout that blends well together.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Wonderful beginning. Although the wood is large and laying down on the sand, it's gentle curves make quite a good presentation.

Carlos


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks for all commets, I'm glad that you like my scape 

My idea was do something new, simple/clean with few plants and a lot of open bright space (bright sands and almost white background). It's tank specially for breeding cherry shrimps...but it must good look too :wink:. Lately i really like long tanks with ratio 1:2.5-1:3 (high.:leng.) so i desided go that way. Wood is wery big but it has a interesting shape (that wood was in my 180l tank)



depthc said:


> What do you plan to do for the second tank?


Of course another shrimp tank :lol: ....but the second tank (64x30x25cm) will be a high-tech with CO2, 2x18W and fertilizer. Now this is tank for plants and fish from 180l tank (I'm gonna restart this "big cow" :lol: ).



Raul-7 said:


> Maybe some Anubias nana around the areas between the driftwood and the rocks would make it look more natural.


I don't like anubias. I know how this tank may look like  : main plant will be x-mass moss in 2 big group (but it take 3-4month to grow like that)



> BTW, aren't you from Poland?


Yes, from Warsaw.



trenac said:


> I love your shrimp only tank, great job!


Thanks. This is young mother specially for you :lol:


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

FRICKIN. SWEET.

Awesome tank--definitely keep us updated!


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Very nice indeed, thanks for sharing


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks nice, I love the 2nd tank of your new project!


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Some new fun foto

"Ladies at work" 










and "babysitter"


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi,

What are the special conditions that you provide your cherry shrimps in that tank and is it possible to provide breeding conditions in a "normal" planted tank?

Aviel.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Very very nice tanks and pictures!

I really like the tanks themselves (been looking for nice rimless tanks in Europe). Glass? Where did you get them?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice pictures, what are the cherry shrimps on?


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

aviel said:


> What are the special conditions that you provide your cherry shrimps in that tank and is it possible to provide breeding conditions in a "normal" planted tank?


Well, IMHO cherry shrimps don't need any specials water parameters to breed. In this tank:
KH 6-7
GH 10
pH 7.4-7.5
NO3 about 0
NO2 0
weekly water change: 5l
temperature 24*C
They must have some places to hide.



Laith said:


> I really like the tanks themselves (been looking for nice rimless tanks in Europe). Glass? Where did you get them?


This is glass tank with black silicon (?) which I bought in average shop in Warsaw (nothing special). I think that white background make good efect (tank looks very light)



Jdinh04 said:


> what are the cherry shrimps on?


Well...it's a small swindle . Shrimps are on wood close surface(under water)...but I turn picture up side down  so it's looks little unreal.

This is picture from 22.02.05 (day 26) but as you see this is not a fast grow tank LOL


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Norbert, your aquarium looks great. The white sand combined with the white background creates a very "clean" look. I really like your "little swindle" photograph - very nice.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Congratulations ! your tank is very nice. I bet with time the moss will add more patina to your work and then you will have an excellent change to enter this tank on the biotope category on AGA.
Look awesome!


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Update: day 70


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

It's really a calm layout. Very relaxing. I like it a lot.

Keep us updated.

Bardzo fajny, spokojny, relaksujący lejałt 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## enigma (Sep 26, 2004)

Mack said:


> It's really a calm layout. Very relaxing. I like it a lot.
> 
> Keep us updated.
> 
> ...


I agree, the best word to describe this tank is relaxing. Polyglotic forum coming up


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

a really nice tank norbert S!!! the whole thing just looks very natural and unique setup.
your photo showing a few shrimp in a row "ladies at work" was really a good shot.

how you manage to get such a clear pic? how many additional light did you use?


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Yes..this is relaxing tank, but sometimes i'm angry because everything grown veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery slow.

ps.Dlaczego gadamy po angielsku skoro mamy polskie forum? . Testujecie moją łamaną angielszczyznę?  



nevada said:


> a really nice tank norbert S!!! the whole thing just looks very natural and unique setup.
> your photo showing a few shrimp in a row "ladies at work" was really a good shot.
> how you manage to get such a clear pic? how many additional light did you use?


Thanks nevada.

I don't add any light (only tank light: 1x18W). All photos was shot by Canon a80 (manual mode)

Shrimp photo:

Exposure: 1/20s
F-number: 3.2
ISO: 50
white balance: auto
no flash

Tank photo (day 70):

Exposure: 1/3s
F-number: 5
ISO: 50
white balance: auto
no flash

Processing in photoshop: trimming, sharpen, frame, text.


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

*What substrate?*

What is the substrate that you are using? Also, is that a DIY tank you built? I like the proportions of it.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

rusticitas said:


> What is the substrate that you are using?


This is quartz gravel (4-6mm) behind wood and quartz sand (1.5-2mm) in foreground. I don't use any substrats specially for the plants.



> Also, is that a DIY tank you built? I like the proportions of it.


No, I bought this tank in shop. This isn't standard tank size, I order it like my second tank (48l 64x30x25)


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Norbert S. said:


> Thanks nevada.
> 
> I don't add any light (only tank light: 1x18W). All photos was shot by Canon a80 (manual mode)
> 
> ...


ic ... thanks for sharing the photo technique 

very slow but your patient paid off with such a tank i believe


----------

